# Stashing food in litter box?



## Glwolf (Aug 2, 2013)

My rats are using their litter box and are almost all trained but I have a question. One of my rats keeps stashing greets in the litter box! It's crazy cuz they know what it's for but he keeps stashing food and treats in there. Any clue why he would do this? I didn't think they liked to eat where they poop?


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

My rats do that too. I think it's cause they like to stash food in a corner.
You may have to put something else in there for food stashing.
I haven't tried that yet as I can't reach the bottom of my girl's cage.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Glwolf (Aug 2, 2013)

Well I have a box that they hide in on the other corner. So weird lol


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I have no idea why the litter box is such an appealing place to hide food but apparently its pretty common.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

My rats do that too >.< and when I give them treats, they'll always run to their litter box and eat it there xD it's so weird lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

